# Hornblasters.com



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you guys seen this site?

www.hornblasters.com

What would you guys do if guys did this around here?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Watch the end of this video
http://www.hornblasters.com/video.php?pic=42

like he didnt get a serious meeting with that cop's fist?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Check out the videos...these A-holes are using what looks like unmarked cruisers, both have the small PD hubs and tinted windows, one even has push bars in the front. 
_____
You would Cite them for....

_Ch. 90 Sec. 16_
*Operating to create a Harsh, unnecessary or objectionable noise*
No person operating a motor vehicle shall sound a bell, horn or other device, nor in any manner operate such motor vehicle so as to make a harsh, objectionable or unreasonable noise
- $50 fine


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> Watch the end of this video
> http://www.hornblasters.com/video.php?pic=42
> 
> like he didnt get a serious meeting with that cop's fist?


That fucking asshole would have been ripped out of his goddamn car and if i didnt get my hearing back with in 10 seconds gone to jail.
_____

And I just notified the Police Dept. that that Officer works for of this video. Not sure if they already know or not. I let you know if they respond to my email.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

hornblaster= very stupid


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

battery?


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

pure ********

btw.. Tampa & Wildwood PD has been notified.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow I am at a loss for words


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

First off, those horns are loud, used on trains for miles away. Now this Officer probably can't hear, and is disoriented for a second, you can tell at the end of the video. What a dumb fuck! This makes me mad.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was cracking up till the he blew that thing in the officers ear.


----------

